# farmall m electrical problem



## irv_52 (Dec 21, 2012)

Hello friends; I have a 1950's Farmall M the one with the wide front end. I went thru a situation where in trying to jump start the tractor the jumper cables burned up. I replaced all the battery cables made sure the battery was good, turned the start switch, nothing. I bypassed the solenoid switch, battery to starter, nothing. The lights don't turn on, ameter is dead but the fuse did not blow. I turn the start switch not even a click, completely dead it seems. I sure would appreciate some suggestions, also the weather get down in the minus up here in the dakotas, need help!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Check to see if you have power in the cables from the battery. If the battery is good, and there is no power in the cables, check to make sure the connections are tight at the battery. I had the same thing as you, and everything looked fine.. one of the cables wasn't tight enough. messed with it and all of a sudden I had power. Try it, it's a cheap test!


----------

